# Lug holes too small on wheels HELP!



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok so I have a set of 18inch 5x100 vsr wheels all ready to go,I go to put on my wheels and the stock lug bolts are too short and too wide for the lug holes on the wheel, so I ordered 20 tuner lug bolts for 75 bucks (the skinniest you can get for a Jetta) and they are also to wide







, Can I have a shop drill the lug holes wider so I can mount them,can I special order skinny ass lug bolts,is there anything that would let me mount these or am I pretty much screwed??? please help!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Lug holes too small on wheels HELP! (CTdubbin7)*

So, the bolts won't go through the holes in the wheels?
You have 12mm bolt holes, and a VW has 14mm bolts.
You can have a machine shop bore out the bolt holes and mill a new seat for the bolts.

You could also do a stud conversion, but it would make the bolts you bought pointless.
If you look for a 14mm to 12mm stud conversion, on ebay you can find what you need. It is new bolts that thread into your hub, and then give you 12mm studs that you would then use lug nuts on.
Does that help?


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:04 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ya this is what I was thinking but I also figured that if the lug bolt didnt fit into the wheel why would the stud? but obviously I was wrong,where do you find the conversoin and do you know around how much it would cost if I just had a machine shop bore out the holes?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (CTdubbin7)*

you would have to call the machine shop to find our their prices, or if they would offer that service. Some don't do it because of liability.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
or item number 140311301110


----------

